

Why you should never work for a start up - kelukelugames
https://medium.com/@cal/why-you-should-never-work-for-a-startup-accc5cf9bb88

======
kelukelugames
Title is a big click bait-ish, but there are definitely trade off and
advantages to working at an established company.

~~~
marvel_boy
Exactly, the title is a little misleading.

